# Anyone else got a squatters ass?



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

So I've been squatting twice a week+ for years, and my legs and glutes have grown pretty disproportionately large! I have trouble fitting into jeans etc haha. Im a fairly lean 100kg and i think my waist is about a 34 inch but i have to buy up to a size 38 just to get these damn legs and ass in! Also when i'm on a bulk my legs tend to chafe together after a point.. literally have to use the same stuff obese people use to grease their inner thighs up haha.

Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

yup. only been training 2 1/2 years but my legs are my natural strong point and have grown really well... so buying jeans isnt fun even at my leanest. Even with 31inch waist i need a 36inch jeans to fit.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah I'm like Johnny Bravo in reverse as Tass said


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mines massive .


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

good to see i'm not the only one with a physique of a bowling pin. Do girls even like a big muscular **** or am i busting my guts bi-weekly to no avail? tried a pair of size 36 chinos on in topman (lol) the other day, didnt even get them past my knees!

On a serious note though how do you bottom heavy gents cope with chafing? Talc works for about 5 minutes and then wears off, perhaps some sort of compression shorts wouls be a worthy investment..

Heres a pic of me from a while ago, legs are a fair bit bigger now



to be honest they look pretty proportionate there, but my ass protrudes a fair whack into the third dimension!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

I feel your pain, naturally I'm a heavy squatter and big deadlifter.

G-star are the only make that remotely fit.

Saying that I had bought a pair of G-star combats in the Jan sales and first time wearing them they split from me putting my hand in my pocket!

Bitches love my ass though.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol, my **** has its own postcode too.. Would happily shift some of that growth on to my quads!


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Someone should invent a company that makes trousers for us round bottom folks


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

So i take it you havent tried skinny jeans? 

Seen some pics of bodybuilders wearing legging type jeans...maybe a solution? :confused1:


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Have same prob, 34w but have to wear 38w, skinny or chinos just don't happen for me anymore lol, my girl loves my quads and ass tho so.............


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

After seeing the pics of the german cyclist Robert Forstemann i think we should all stop complaining. He must literally have to have tailor made everything!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Some of the girls take the **** out of my ghetto booty as they call it. Though they all love to grab and squeeze it when we fvck.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Balance a pint pot on it when you're out. It's a good ice breaker with the ladies


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

When you say squatters ass do you mean like 100m type runners??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a normal-ish size ass but have large thighs (28").


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> When you say squatters ass do you mean like 100m type runners??


no like staying in some cnuts house without permission


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

My legs look like this so I feel your pain!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv got a good ass so iv been told by the ladies, from squats also, it does stick out looking at it from the side, **** happens if you wana train your legs tho lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

MattGriff said:


> My legs look like this so I feel your pain!
> 
> View attachment 90221
> View attachment 90222


wish my thighs grew as well as my ass lol, long limbs at 6ft2" tho and wanting to be at 14-15 st will be impossible for me to grow good legs, as my body always grows in perportion, id have to be 18st to have legs like yours lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> My legs look like this so I feel your pain!
> 
> View attachment 90221
> View attachment 90222


awesome quads mate,

my quads are a little slow growing but getting there mainly through front squats

my ass is huge from reg squats though lol


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

In the animal kingdom having a prominent behind is a potent male mating symbol.

In the human world it is the reason why I have ripped the ar5e out of 3 pairs of suit trousers in a year. :crying:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

stone14 said:


> wish my thighs grew as well as my ass lol, long limbs at 6ft2" tho and wanting to be at 14-15 st will be impossible for me to grow good legs, as my body always grows in perportion, id have to be 18st to have legs like yours lol


I have long legs and am just over 6'1 so similar proportions - but I am over 20st


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> In the animal kingdom having a prominent behind is a potent male mating symbol.
> 
> In the human world it is the reason why I have ripped the ar5e out of 3 pairs of suit trousers in a year. :crying:


I went through a phase of squatting in rugby shorts and ripped the **** out of 4+pairs. Not ideal when your going for a 1rm backsquat and the seams on your shorts burst! always hilarious though regardless


----------

